# Skatepark in Freudenstadt



## mr.easyest (20. Mai 2005)

Könntet ihr mir bitte sagen, was es im Skatepark von Freudenstadt gibt und was dort ansonsten in Sachen Streeten angesagt ist? Danke


----------



## slayerrider (2. August 2007)

Wo ist denn der Skatepark in Freudenstadt???
Lohnt es sich dahin zufahren??? Also wenn man so ca. 20min mit dem Auto braucht??
Oder gibt es da sogar irgendwo ne Dirtstrecke???
In der nähe von Freundenstadt ist auch ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (4. August 2007)

Gibts hier etwa niemand der aus Freudenstadt oder Umgebung kommt??????


----------



## Cook (4. August 2007)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Gibts hier etwa niemand der aus Freudenstadt oder Umgebung kommt??????



Doch, ich!
Aber in fortgeschrittenem Alter ist man aus der Street und Dirtszene rausgewachsen und bevor ich hier einen Mist erzähle lass ich es lieber.
Der "Skatepark" ist ca.300m von mir weg und eher klein. Halfpipe und ein paar kleine Hubbel. War mal Drogenumschlagsplatz N°1 und ständig mit Scherben übersäht. Mehr kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
In Oberwolfach gibt es einen ordentlichen Bikepark.

Sorry für die dürftigen Infos.


----------



## slayerrider (5. August 2007)

Danke,
für die Infos!
Bin nur manchmal im Schwarzwald (bei Altensteig), aber ich weiß nicht so wo ich außer nach Wildbad hin gehen kann!
Aber Danke!


----------



## eternal rider (7. Dezember 2007)

war vor kurzem in Freudenstadt street fahren, und auch zum ersten mal im Skatepark. Die Half pipe ist natrülich riesg und mit etwas Kreativität kann man schon etwas dort anfangen. Beim streeten hab ich nicht wirklich viel gefunden, fahre dafür aber auch zu selten dort oben. 
Ich selber komme aus Forbach und würde gerne mal wieder dort fahren, vorrausgestzt es liegt kein Schnee. Scherben gibt es aber nicht besonderst viele.

gruß Johnny


----------



## 4 fun (18. Dezember 2007)

wir sind gerade dran einen neuen bikepark in kreis fds.auf die beine zu bekommen und es sieht recht gut aus!!!!


----------



## eternal rider (18. Dezember 2007)

Was ist das für ein Park und wo soll er genau hinkommen? Wird hilfe benötigt? 

greetz Johnny


----------



## 4 fun (18. Dezember 2007)

tach,
wir haben eine 4 cross 1ne fr. und eine dh strecke geplant und ein 
riesen dirtplatz.
so haben wir es für denn anfang durch den gemeinderat gebracht.

wo es ist darf ich erst rauslassen wenn es der bürgermeister erlaubt,und denn sehen wir heute abend.

eine helfende hand kann man immer gebrauchen.danke:daumen
gruss jens


----------



## eternal rider (19. Dezember 2007)

Und was geht jetzt ab in FDS ???

John John


----------



## 4 fun (20. Dezember 2007)

tach,
das ganse soll sich in baiersbronn stöckerkopf abbspielen.wir sind jetzt an der detail planung.müssen einige strecken etwas verlegen weil einige anwohner nicht mitspielen.so wie es gerade aussieht ist im februar baubeginn.aber er kommt auf alle fälle.
gruss jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (21. Dezember 2007)

4 fun schrieb:


> tach,
> das ganse soll sich in baiersbronn stöckerkopf abbspielen.wir sind jetzt an der detail planung.müssen einige strecken etwas verlegen weil einige anwohner nicht mitspielen.so wie es gerade aussieht ist im februar baubeginn.aber er kommt auf alle fälle.
> gruss jens



Dicken Respekt an euch!
Da sind die Baiersbronner wieder mal schneller als die Freudenstädter. Dort war auch mal der Stokinger-Hang im Gespräch.
Das bedeutet, dass der Sessellift in Betrieb bleibt?


----------



## Pimme (10. Februar 2008)

Servus Jens!

Hey freut mich zu hören,das es mit den Arbeiten tatsächlich los geht!!!

Wir hatten mit unserem Snowpark am Stokinger diese Saison schon wieder Pech,auch der Conest der für nächstes WE angesetzt war wird vertagt,und wenns nicht schneit wohl komplett ausfallen

Aber wenn die klausurenzeit vorbei ist wird im heimischen Walde wieder mit dem bike gerockt,dann schau ich mal bei dir vorbei,bin schon gespannt was ihr beiden geplant habt.
evt auch was dabei was im winter mal als "Bigair-kicker" taugt??!!!

bis bald!

rock on..
gruß,
derFlo


----------



## 4 fun (11. Februar 2008)

morgen flo,

sah ganz gut aus aber müssen mal wieder die strecke umplanen,da ein paar anwohner unterschriften gegen einen streckenabschnitt gesamelt haben!na ja kann man nichts machen!!!!
wir lassen uns net untergrigen und über den big air können wir reden hört sich gut an.
also mach mich mal auf den weg in mein schrauber nest!

bis dene gruss jens


----------



## amerryl (11. Februar 2008)

Das hätte mich doch arg gewundert, wenn
das in "Halsbarthausen" so ohne Weiteres
über die Bühne ginge.  
Trotzdem viel Erfolg, bin schon gespannt.


----------



## Pimme (11. Februar 2008)

ja hey Jens,
...dann lass uns eben auch ne Unterschriftenaktion FÜR die Strecken machen

Ja aber ansonsten geht die Sache sicher klar?Bin ab Samstag für fast 7Wochen meistens in FDS,dann komm ich ma im Shop vorbei ,und werd mit em Matze mal den Stökerkopf abfahren.

greetz
Flow


----------



## butter.cb (12. Februar 2008)

Pimme schrieb:


> j
> ...dann lass uns eben auch ne Unterschriftenaktion FÜR die Strecken machen
> 
> ...... ,und werd mit em Matze mal den Stökerkopf abfahren.
> ...



hallo  

ajo, wenn ihr am unterschriften einsammeln seid und eh am stöcker rumfahrt, dann kommt vorbei - von dem haus - wo ich wohne, bekommt ihr alleine schonmal 5 unterschriften  
greetz pati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (24. Oktober 2008)

4 fun schrieb:


> tach,
> das ganse soll sich in baiersbronn stöckerkopf abbspielen.wir sind jetzt an der detail planung.müssen einige strecken etwas verlegen weil einige anwohner nicht mitspielen.so wie es gerade aussieht ist im februar baubeginn.aber er kommt auf alle fälle.
> gruss jens


Hallo Jens,
wie schaut's? Du hast weitblickenderweise das Jahr nicht angegeben...
Gibt es noch Probleme mit Anwohnern?


----------



## butter.cb (16. November 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> Der "Skatepark" ist ca.300m von mir weg und eher klein. Halfpipe und ein paar kleine Hubbel.
> 
> Sorry für die dürftigen Infos.



cook was heisst den 300m von dir weg  würd mir des hubbelige gebiet gern mal angucken. 

greetz


----------



## Cook (16. November 2008)

butter.cb schrieb:


> cook was heisst den 300m von dir weg  würd mir des hubbelige gebiet gern mal angucken.
> 
> greetz


Hi!
Der ist hinter der David-Fahrner-Halle, neben dem Landratsamt-Parkplatz. Fürs Rädle eher weniger geeingnet...denke ich mal.

Bikepark Stöckerkopf wird es übrigens vorerst nicht geben. (Hab ich mir sagen lassen)

edit: wenn du's dir anschaust dann bring BITTE deinen schnuckeligen Hasen mit und besuchst uns!!!


----------



## butter.cb (16. November 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> Hi!
> Der ist hinter der David-Fahrner-Halle, neben dem Landratsamt-Parkplatz. Fürs Rädle eher weniger geeingnet...denke ich mal.
> 
> Bikepark Stöckerkopf wird es übrigens vorerst nicht geben. (Hab ich mir sagen lassen)
> ...



danke, ich gucks mir auf jeden fall mal an. 
hrhr, ob der bock hat neben dem bike herzurennen, kann ich dir net versprechen. aber mach doch mal ne tour durch baiersbronn, der hockt ja immer im garten, dann kannst ihm persönlich hallo sagen 

ja blöd das mit dem bikepark. das wollte schonmal jmd in die hand nehmen, der ist dann auch voll demotiviert woanders hingezogen und hats einfach dort verwirklicht..... spätestens wenn die merken, dass hier keine touriattraktion mehr geboten ist und der schnee ausbleibt - werden se sich für die lifte auch im sommer was einfallen lassen müssen. oder eben auf gute ideen zurückgreifen ....(könnt kotzen!)


----------



## Cook (16. November 2008)

butter.cb schrieb:


> danke, ich gucks mir auf jeden fall mal an.
> hrhr, ob der bock hat neben dem bike herzurennen, kann ich dir net versprechen. aber mach doch mal ne tour durch baiersbronn, der hockt ja immer im garten, dann kannst ihm persönlich hallo sagen


Dann fahr' ich mal alle Gärten in Baiersbronn ab 
oder ich schreib dir mal eine pm wenn ich was vor habe dort, oder du kannst ja mal den Hasenstandort durchgeben



butter.cb schrieb:


> ja blöd das mit dem bikepark. das wollte schonmal jmd in die hand nehmen, der ist dann auch voll demotiviert woanders hingezogen und hats einfach dort verwirklicht..... spätestens wenn die merken, dass hier keine touriattraktion mehr geboten ist und der schnee ausbleibt - werden se sich für die lifte auch im sommer was einfallen lassen müssen. oder eben auf gute ideen zurückgreifen ....(könnt kotzen!)


ja, sehr schad das Ganze. Am Stokinger war's ja auch schon mal zart angedacht.


----------



## eLukane (21. November 2008)

Wirklich????
Ist das jetzt 100% sicher dass es nix wird???

ich hab mich so gefreut!!!


----------



## butter.cb (21. November 2008)

eLukane schrieb:


> Wirklich????
> Ist das jetzt 100% sicher dass es nix wird???
> 
> ich hab mich so gefreut!!!



da bist du net der einzige, ich bin extra hier wohnen geblieben deswegen 
aber wenn plötzlich so viele begeisterte auftauchen, können wir uns ja mal zum schaufeln treffen. hier steht eindeutig zu wenig zeug rum


----------

